# Best place to purchase ..



## gladysjones (May 12, 2021)

Lye that has quick shipping?.I've not bought any soaping supplies online yet,  I'm in the US. Nurture says it takes 5 business days for processing, let alone shipping time. Where else can I try? I normally buy locally but everyone seems to be out of stock. Wondering if it's something I'll need to start purchasing online . I signed up for the challenge but remembered I'm low, I have exactly 6.2 g! Maybe I could make 1 bar  tia. hope I can finds some in time.


----------



## ImpKit (May 12, 2021)

For shipping times, Amazon was pretty quick the one time I bought from them. So they're an option if you have Prime.

Personally I don't feel comfortable buying from them because the product isn't packaged with any extra care. The bottle wasn't wrapped in extra plastic and there wasn't much in the way of air packets or other cushion. If that bottle had bust open...it could have hurt me or the courier. So that's my caution on Amazon as a supplier of lye.


----------



## Carly B (May 12, 2021)

Hardware stores, from the big ones like Home Depot to the local Ace franchises, normally have lye.  I usually get mine from Amazon, tho.


----------



## artemis (May 12, 2021)

I'm a small time soaper. I get my lye from Lowe's. They keep it over by the plumbing.

I get Roebic


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 12, 2021)

I always buy mine from our 'home depot' or 'Lowes' equivalent.  Buying it online is no cheaper for me because I have to pay for hazardous goods shipping.


----------



## earlene (May 12, 2021)

IF you have Amazon Prime, here's a good option with fast turn around time: 32 ounces NaOH

Or you can buy directly from Essential Depot, but I don't think you'll get it any quicker.

I see you are in  Illinois.  How far is the nearest Tracker Supply?  They always have at least 2 bottles on the shelf in any TSC I've been to anywhere in IL and other states where I have stopped.   The plumbing aisle.

When you say you buy locally, have you tried Ace Hardware?  They tend to be cheaper than TSC,  Lowes, Home Depot and even Walmart.

Oh, Walmart also sells sodium hydroxide online. Instant Power Crystal Lye Drain Opener, 16 oz - Walmart.com


----------



## gladysjones (May 12, 2021)

Yes, I first got it at Walmart. But then the next time they were out and didn't seem to restock, but I did just find some there tonight! So that's great. They haven't had it for weeks. 
I've also gotten it at rural king once. But they've been out since. I think it's the same brand as you mentioned @artemis .  I just thought maybe given the chemical nature they weren't selling anymore.   I did have to show my ID when I got it at rural king. But not Walmart.
No Lowes or home depot nearby unfortunately, 
We do have a tsc and ace hardware. I hadn't thought about them for some reason. I just never go there.. So thank you! 
As for Amazon I am boycotting atm.  And probably indefinitely.  They have way too much business/power. But that's another conversation.  Good thing is most places have their own sites I can order from. (Albeit on Amazon servers no doubt, but I do what I can).
 Thank you all for the suggestions.  I was getting worried I might not be able to make the challenge.  Now to continue planning.  woot! woot!!

Also. This just got me curious,  is there a thread of online sites/vendors that are commonly used? I haven't found one really when searching.  And as a newbie I don't know of them well enough to think of when I need something. If there are a handful of favorite sites we could mention then I could bookmark them.?


----------



## The_Phoenix (May 13, 2021)

Duda Diesel ships relatively quickly. They sell Red Devil—I like that it isn’t staticky. I get killed a bit on the shipping. They sell a host of other fun and interesting industrial items that I don’t yet have use for. A girl can dream. 

Www.dudadiesel.com


----------



## Tara_H (May 13, 2021)

gladysjones said:


> is there a thread of online sites/vendors that are commonly used?


Check out the shopping recommendations section of the forum, there's some useful info in there, especially for the US.


----------



## melinda48 (May 13, 2021)

gladysjones said:


> Lye that has quick shipping?.I've not bought any soaping supplies online yet,  I'm in the US. Nurture says it takes 5 business days for processing, let alone shipping time. Where else can I try? I normally buy locally but everyone seems to be out of stock. Wondering if it's something I'll need to start purchasing online . I signed up for the challenge but remembered I'm low, I have exactly 6.2 g! Maybe I could make 1 bar  tia. hope I can finds some in time.


I buy through Essential Dept on Amazon because I have Prime and shipping is free. Ihave never had an issue with containers breaking open. They are packed in plastic bottles in a box. I am confident that, if the packaging was inadequate, the delivery services would not deliver.


----------



## Jeaves (May 13, 2021)

I’ve had quick shipping when purchasing from Etsy sellers.


----------



## Basil (May 13, 2021)

earlene said:


> IF you have Amazon Prime, here's a good option with fast turn around time: 32 ounces NaOH
> 
> Or you can buy directly from Essential Depot, but I don't think you'll get it any quicker.
> 
> ...


That’s the lye that I get from Amazon and it’s always been packaged well. They had a special awhile ago for 5 two pound bottles


----------



## gladysjones (May 13, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Check out the shopping recommendations section of the forum, there's some useful info in there, especially for the US.


Thank you! I knew something like that had to exist.


----------



## gladysjones (May 13, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Duda Diesel ships relatively quickly. They sell Red Devil—I like that it isn’t staticky. I get killed a bit on the shipping. They sell a host of other fun and interesting industrial items that I don’t yet have use for. A girl can dream.
> 
> Www.dudadiesel.com



Non static would be nice.


----------



## gladysjones (May 13, 2021)

melinda48 said:


> I buy through Essential Dept on Amazon because I have Prime and shipping is free. Ihave never had an issue with containers breaking open. They are packed in plastic bottles in a box. I am confident that, if the packaging was inadequate, the delivery services would not deliver.


Ah. Thank you! This is the kind of thing I was talking about. Would love a thread that was dedicated for shopping links. And suggestions, sales etc.. good resource.


----------

